
What Kind of a Thing is Twitter? - blasdel
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/twitter
======
RyanMcGreal
An insightful essay, as always, but I think Aaron both overstates the extent
to which persona is manufactured on Twitter and understates the extent to
which persona is manufactured in interpersonal exchanges.

That is, we're always giving a performance of ourselves to others, but to the
extent that we are what we do, we _are_ the personas we choose to present.

Twitter as a medium obviously has some specific characteristics that both
enable and constrain what kind of communication can take place across it; but
again this is true of all media - including face-to-face conversation.

------
greyman
I think the original question is unanswerable, since Twitter is a different
thing for different people, while the author focuses to just several use
cases. I personally use Twitter mostly as a real-time search engine and it
proven to be useful in this regard.

